#  > Telecomunicações >  > Cisco >  >  Como configurar cisco 3621? ajuda

## solfttelecom

Amigo venho umildemente pedir ajuda dos senhores, adquiri um par de cisco 3621 dual band e não estou conseguindo configurar.
Nunca trabalhei com cisco já li vários posts da empresa no setor de suporte, traduzi as páginas e não consigo entender como começar, desde já agradeço a ajuda.

----------

